# J&W vs CIA for Baking



## sciencewizz (Dec 4, 2008)

okay.. so.. i know alot of people ask this question.. what is the difference between J&W and CIA? i want to go into culinary for Baking and Pastry Arts.. or something similar.. and i cant decide which would be better.. i have family in RI so if i went to the J&W in providence it would be moderatly cheaper (room and board wise.. unless im wrong about that(?)... any ideas to guide me in the right direction would be most appreciated... im just not sure which school is better for a baking-based culinary career


----------



## mike8913 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm a CIA student (culinary not pastry). I know plenty of people who have done or are doing both programs. They seem relatively similar. With out a doubt I would say that the CIA probably has the better facilities, but at the end of the day I would imagine that your situation would warrant a more J&W lean. It's definitely cheaper and you might even get more bang for your buck.


----------



## ryryryann (Dec 23, 2007)

J&W in Providence will has a brand new building opening with all new culinary labs next year. I go here now and from what I have heard from chefs and other students is that the program at CIA is very similar. Either way your going to get a great education from either school as long as you put the effort it.


----------



## chefofthefuture (Aug 11, 2008)

I got to JWU in Providence as well, and I can agree with the previous post. It's all about what you put into it, I've seen people without any formal training become amazing chefs. Vice versa, I've seen people fizzle and drop out after one term.

Personally I think it's about where you feel comfortable, and whats the right fit for _you_.


----------

